# Do You Need To Balance New Tires On Tt ?



## Mt.Zion (Mar 6, 2008)

Just got new gy marathons, my duros had dryrot galore but plenty of tread, ( Safety first.). I asked when the tire guy was loading them in my tv, did he balance them? He said he didn't see any weights on the old ones, plus theres so much weight on rv tires you don't have to balance them. That sounded crazy to me. I thought you had to balance every kind of tire. At least any that are turning serious rpm's. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks. Ron. 04 28RSS.


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

You know I never thought about balancing tires on a trailer or not....I guess I havent ever changed too many and dont know. I
will be looking for more info from those with more experience


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Yes, they need to be balanced. Otherwise they will wear unevenly (cupping) and slowly start tearing your TT apart with the vibration.

BTW - that's a first for a tire guy trying to down-sell!!??!!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I had a funny wear pattern on my old tires. I blamed it on not balancing them. The new tires are balanced.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Trailer tires Do not need to be balanced as you do not ride in the trailer. Have you ever seen a balanced Tractor trailer tire? Most cars/lite trucks have soft suspensions and you would feel the vibration from the tire. Any truck drivers out there. James


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

I have never had any balanced because I have never had to get new tires. Even my Outback tires lasted the four years I owned it.

I would balance them, while they probably do not have to be balanced since you will not feel the vibration, any reduction in the vibration transmitted to the trailer is a plus.

You may find things moving around inside is reduced.

If they are selling special shackles and suspensions to reduce the vibration (Trail-air, Dexter, I have the Trail-Air on my trailer) then reducing the vibration is worthwhile, and reducing sources of that vibration will help also.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Yes to balancing. On my 28RSDS, the difference was cabinets stopped opening and things moved less. They also took at least 3 oz each tire to balance, that number alone would say balance them.

You do have to love his reasoning, tho, it did not have any before. I guess when they do oil changes and the car is 2 qts low when draining, they put the new oil in 2 qts low also.









John


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

By all means, balance them. The balancing will reduce vibration to the trailer suspension, body, and interior. Ecessive vibration leads to premature tire wear and is hard on the interior components of the rv such as electronics, etc. pcm


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Our local tire store said they don't "need" to be balance...but they would do it if I wanted. I figured...why not.


----------



## Mt.Zion (Mar 6, 2008)

I went to walmart this morning ( I know it's like going from gilligan to having Lenny and Squiggy work on them but it's the only place open on sundays) and had the tires balanced for $5.00 each.( saves me $40.00 in gas money driving back where I got a deal on the tires.) I'm cash and carrying with that crew from now on. walmart also said the rims were pretty warped or wobbly. As long as their balanced they should be ok since I'm not driving the trailer. I'm sure it won't track all that straight but at least it won't bounce down the road. HA. maybe next year I'll spring for new rims.


----------

